# Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?



## Docy (3. Oktober 2011)

*Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Hi, 
is mal wieder so weit: Die Qual der Wahl beim Hardwarekauf. 

- Das Notebook/Netbook muss primär Office-Anwendungen ausführen, d.h. sollte auch leicht und mobil sein  und eine lange Akkulaufzeit haben.

- Preislich bin ich nicht beschränkt, da ich aber mein Geld lieber in meinen GamingTower investiere, würde ich gerne ein kleines aber feines mobiles Gerät zum Mitschreiben von Vorlesungen haben. Ich würd mal sagen, 400 Euro +-100 ist realistisch. Wobei Notebooks die teurer sind ja automatisch besserer Grakas und höhere CPUs haben, verbraucht ja alles nur unnötig Platz und Strom. Wie gesagt, das Gereät wird ein reines Office-Gerät, multimedial muss es nicht blinken und leuchten in allen Farben.

- Der Bildschirm muss auch nicht der beste sein, da ich daheim sowieso an meinem 22zoll Widescreen arbeite. Sollte aber auch nicht der schlechetste sein, Augenkrebsdisplays fallen kategorisch raus.

- Gute Verarbeitung ist sicherlich wichtig. Auch eine Tastatur in annähernd Normalgröße begrüße ich sehr. 

Ich machs wie immer wenn ich mir was neues kaufe: Erstmal blind in die Community fragen  und nebenher Tests und Herstellerhomepages durchforsten. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen, hab shcon oft gute Tipps von euch bekommen. 
Thx im Vorraus.


----------



## Docy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Hab was gefunden, sehr interessant, nehm ich wahrscheinlich: Eigenschaften von NF310 A01 | Notebooks (Mobil) von Samsung


----------



## K3n$! (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Nimm das hier: 

Lenovo IdeaPad S205, 4096MB, 500GB, FreeDOS, schwarz (M63D3GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mit Windows 7:

Lenovo IdeaPad S205, 4096MB, 500GB, schwarz (M632EGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Das habe ich mir vor kurzem selbst geholt und bin voll überzeugt.
Ich nutze das Gerät vorwiegend in der Schule zum Mitschreiben.

Und kleiner Tipp: Nimm kein Netbook. Die Auflösung von dem 11,6"er ist die gleiche wie von einem 15,6"er. 
Da ist dann angenehmes Arbeiten auch garantiert. Bei einem Netbook hast du wesentlich weniger effektive Arbeitsfläche


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

So siehts aus weg mit dem Atom!
Lieber eins mit AMD E-350 oder E-450.
Erste Wahl Lenovo IdeaPad S205. Gibts in vielen Varianten, was du eben brauchst.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Moinsen,

da ich selbst Student bin, kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen - Mitschreiben in der Vorlesung wird für dich die 1 max 2 Woche in Frage kommen. Meistens werden die Vorlesungen eh hochgeladen und Mitschreiben ist auf dem Papier viel einfacher.

Ich persönlich habe nach wie vor meinen 13" Vaio und muss sagen, dass das Teil immer dabei zu haben ziemlich anstrengend ist.
Auf etwas wirste insgesamt verzichten müssen. Ein Netbook ist leicht und der Akku hält lange, dafür das Schreiben und vor alle das Display sind einfach nicht groß genug und somit nicht bequem, wenn du schnell sortieren musst bzw bestimmten Überblick behalten willst. Und zuhause sortieren und nacharbeiten, wirste auch nicht immer, allein schon aus Zeitmangel, der so oder so kommen wird.


Die Notebooks wie meins oder größer, sind von der Handhabung her besser, dafür schwer und der Akku hält nicht zu lange. Aus Erfahrung muss ich sagen, dass die Hoffnung auf eine Steckdose schnell verschwindet.

Ich hoffe, dass du vllt paar Tipps bzw Erfahrungen entnehmen konntest, um dich an sich erstmal für die Größe bzw Akku oder Gewicht zu entscheiden, bevor ich dir hier Kauftipps posten werde.


----------



## Docy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Danke für die Antworten erstmal. 
Also ich würd das Netbook wirklich nur in der Uni nutzen, zum schnellen Mitschreiben eben, weil ich bin an der Tastur wesentlich schneller als mit der Hand. In wie weit die Vorlesungen hochgeladen werden kann ich nicht sagen, ich bin Erstsemester... 

Und daheim in der Wohung würd ich dann einfach schnell das, was ich in der Uni gemacht hab, auf meinen Desktop übetragen und daheim bequem am 22Zoll den Rest machen. Ich weiß, dass kleine Displays nicht angenehm sind, aber andererseits will ich nicht ständig ein 3kg Notebook mit nem großen stromfressenden Display rumschleppen. 

Display 25,6 cm (10,1 Zoll), WXGA SuperBright© Matt LED Backlight Display   Auflösung 1.366 x 768 Pixel (16:9 HD)   Reaktionszeit 16 ms   Helligkeit 200 cd/m² (max.)

Also das Display scheint echt gut zu sein. Abgesehn von der Reaktionszeit, aber ich spiel ja nicht dran, wie gesagt. Das Display hat auch nicht diese pobligen 1024x600 wie die anderen Netbooks...
Und wie gesagt: Größere Displays => mehr Stromverbrauch=>weniger Akkulaufzeit=>Unihörsääle haben nur bedingt Steckdosen. Oder wenn ich aufm Campus einfach wo sitzen will um vlt. Mitschriften zu ordnen oder W-Lan zu nutzen... da sind auch nicht immer Steckdosen, deswegen wäre die Akkulaufzeit von bis zu 9,4 Stunden (ja nach Anwendung) attraktiv.

Und die Amazon-User bewerten das Netbook auch durchweg positiv und schreiben, die Tastaur hat Normalgröße und die Tasten haben einen guten Druckpunkt. Also kein Plastiksche*ss. Sieht übrigens sehr edel aus^^, wobei das Design nicht mein Haupkriterium bei der Auswahl ist.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Ich würde die trotzdem eher zum Lenovo raten. Lies dir mal ein paar Testberichte durch. 
In der Praxis hält meins so um die 5h.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> (...)
> In der Praxis hält meins so um die 5h.


 Mit oder ohne WLan?
Bildschirmhelligkeit %?
Benutzt du die Lautsprecher?
Sonstige HW angeschlossen?
Welches OS benutzt du?
Ich will mir den Laptop evtl auch kaufen! (Der Atom, mit dem ich schreibe, ist zu langsam zum Kacken...)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## K3n$! (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Das sind jetzt so die ersten Erfahrungswerte und die, die von Windows 7 angezeigt werden. 

--> 

Mit oder ohne WLan? - Ja so ca. 50-80% der Zeit.
Bildschirmhelligkeit %? - So bei 2 Balken, recht wenig, aber reicht mir aus
Benutzt du die Lautsprecher? - Nein, das ist bei mir eher unerwünscht 
Sonstige HW angeschlossen? - evtl. ein WLAN-Stick, da der interne eine geringere Reichweite hat, die Übertragungsrate vom internen ist aber besser
Welches OS benutzt du? - Windows 7, bin aber am überlegen, ob ich nicht Ubuntu teste. Nur die Tutorials sehen meiner Meinung nach doch recht kompliziert aus 

Sobald die Kiste aber ans Arbeiten kommt, geht der Akku auch schon gut runter. 
Für einen Tag bei mir in der Schule reicht es aber aus


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Auch wenn das den Preisrahmen massiv sprengt würde ich zum Mitschreiben ein Convertable, etwa das ThinkPad X220 Tablet (mit Studentenrabatt ab ~1000€) empfehlen; damit kann man sehr elegant etwa mit MS One Note handschriftliche Notizen zu digitalen Skripten machen; das ist dann auch ein richtiges High-End Gerät: schnell, robust, mit langer Akkulaufzeit und der Option auf Dockingstation und Zweitakku

B2w was studierst du überhaupt? Gibt es da irgendwelche Spezialaufgaben, etwa CAD, Bildbearbeitung, mehr oder weniger aufwendige Simulationen oder Programmieren?

Wenn du unbedingt im Preisrahmen bleiben willst würde ich das X121e ThinkPad in der i3 Version empfehlen
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X121e, Core i3-2357M 1.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, FreeDOS (NWN6RGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Eine weitere Alternative könnte ein gebrauchtes ThinkPad Tablet aus einer älteren Generation, etwa das X200t oder das X61t sein, die gibt es zum Teil recht günstig

Eine gute Alternative zu den ThinkPads Tablets sind gegebenenfalls auch die HP EliteBook Tablets (aktuell das 2760p) oder das Dell Latitude XT3

Von billig Convertables ("Netvertables") bzw. Windows Tablets würde ich aber abraten: einerseits sind die Touchscreens dort nicht ganz das Wahre, andererseits sind ATOM und AMD-E bzw. -C zu langsam für die flüssige Handschrifterkennung, zumindest ein Core2 Duo sollte es schon sein


----------



## Docy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Ich studiere Fächer der geisteswissenschaftlichen und psychologisch-pädaogigschen Fakultät, d.h. ich habe keine Grafik-oder Programmieranwendungen. Stattdessen sehr textlastige und vernetzte Inhalte. Deswegen brauch ich ganz normales Schreibzeugs, um eben Querbezüge schnell zu markieren, aber auch ein Netbook zum shcnellen Mittippen.

Ein Tablet zum Erkennen von Handschriften halte ich für unnötig. Da  schreibe ich lieber selbst mit. Es geht mir nicht darum, alles in  digitalisierter Form zu haben, sondern es geht mir um die Tastatur. Ich  bin nunmal an der Tastaur um Längen schneller als per Handschrift.
Das Netbook soll lediglich Word und Powerpoint können (ja ich weiß, dass konnte bereits der erste Computer von Bill Gates in der Garage). Und ehrlich gesagt: Ich hab selbst noch keine genaue Einschätzung darüber, inwiefern die Vorlesungen überhaupt ablaufen,d.h. ein Wordpad für über 1000 anzuschaffen, dass dann gar nicht gebraucht wird...


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Okay, da reicht wohl wirklich was ganz billiges; brauchst du überhaupt Windows oder würde dir auch ein ARM Gerät wie etwa das Toshiba AC100 genügen?


----------



## Docy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Wäre vorteilhaft, weil mein Heimrechner, also mein Gaming-Tower, auf den ich dann die Mitschriften zum Bearbeiten laden werde, mit Windows 7 läuft. Und wenn ich das Samsung Omnia 7 (Smartphone) kaufe, läuft das auch noch mit Windows 7, so hätte ich Synchronität und könnte alles schön aufeinadner abstimmen. Zudem ich hab die Studentenversion von Microsoft Office 2010, das werde ich auch aufs Netbook draufspielen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die auf anderen Betriebssysetem überhaupt läuft bzw. alle Features kompatibel sind. Ich bin im Prinzip ausschließlich Windows-User (kommt daher, weil ich bzgl. Gaming auf DirectX und Windows angewiesen bin) und würde gerne bei Windows bleiben, da kenn ich mich aus...

Wie gesagt, ich bin vom  NF310 A01 ( Eigenschaften von NF310 A01 | Notebooks (Mobil) von Samsung ) sehr angetan...


----------



## tobsel88 (5. Oktober 2011)

Kann dir das Lenovo empfehlen hab das selber und ist tip


----------



## Docy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*



tobsel88 schrieb:


> Kann dir das Lenovo empfehlen hab das selber und ist tip


 Welches meinst du?


----------



## Checkjack (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Ich rate dir dringend zu einem Notebook mit brauchbarer Tastatur. 
Gerade als Geisteswissenschaftler wirst du zwangsläufig einige Zeit in Bibliotheken verbringen (ollen Hausarbeiten  ), da ist es sehr angenehm, wenn du nach der Literatursichtung sofort die Informationen in Word übertragen kannst. Zitate, Literaturverweise und natürlich deine eigentliche Hausarbeit. Umfang bewegt sich an meiner Uni, je nach Studiensemester, zwischen 10 und 25 Seiten. Stromanschlüsse sollten da ansich zahlreich vorhanden sein.
Das kannste mit nem Netbook vergessen. Tastatur und Display werden da zur Qual. Klar hat das Ding auch seine Vorteile (Gewicht,Abmessungen), aber mehr als nen großer USB Stick (auf dem Powerpoint läuft für Referate ^^) ist das nicht.
Vorlesungen werden in der Regel hochgeladen und notfalls tuts da auch das gute alte Papier. Aber Notizen einer wissenschaftlichen Hausarbeit noch übertragen zu müssen, dass is ne ganz anderes Kaliber.
Da dann lieber ein günstiges Notebook und die 2,5 kg bzw die größeren Abmessungen in Kauf nehmen. Und man braucht es ja nun wirklich nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Da kann man auch wieder das Ideapad empfehlen. Die Tastatur hat einen wirklich guten Druckpunkt und damit macht das Schreiben wirklich Spaß.

Ich denke, tobsel88 meint auch das Gerät hier: 

Lenovo


----------



## Docy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Da kann man auch wieder das Ideapad empfehlen. Die Tastatur hat einen wirklich guten Druckpunkt und damit macht das Schreiben wirklich Spaß.
> 
> Ich denke, tobsel88 meint auch das Gerät hier:
> 
> Lenovo


 
Das ist das beste Netbook bzw. Mini-Notebook, dass ich zu dem Preis gesehen habe und würde es kaufen - wenn da nicht die berechtigten Einwände Checkjack wären... Hm... Schwierig... 
Sicherlich ist ein Notebook zum Arbeiten bequemer und du hast schon Recht, mein Modulplan ist voll von Hausarbeiten in beiden Fächern. Mir gings halt darum, für die Vorlesungen ein Gereät zu haben, wo nicht nach 2 Stunden der Akku ausgeht, weil Steckdosen sind rar, und ich will ja nicht immer mit der Verteilerbüchse durch die Gegend rennen.
Wie gesagt, preislich bin ich nicht auf ein Netbook beschränkt, dass darf auch teurer sein, aber is halt echt schwer im Moment abzuwiegen, was ich eigentlich brauche.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Wenn du preislich nicht so beschränkt bist, kannst du dir ja auch mal das Thinkpad X220 von Lenovo angucken.

ThinkPad X220 4290W1A - ok1.de - Shop für Lehre und Forschung

Da bekommst du dann Studentenrabatt.

Hier gibt es das bei normalen Händlern:

ThinkPad x220 in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Docy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Das ist ja bereits ohne OS bei 700 Euro... Also ich bin nich beschränkt nach oben hin, aber ich setze mir eine persönl. Nutzen-Kosten-Grenze. Wie gesagt, daheim arbeite ich am Desktop, der hat Leistung ohne Ende. 

1) Was haltet ihr davon: Technische Daten von 305V5A S03 | Notebooks (Vielseitig) von Samsung 
Ich kenn mich bei AMD-Produkten nicht "so" gut aus, weil ich nVidia und Intel-Fan bin, aber für den Preis sieht das relativ gut aus. Kostet 549,00 €.
[1.1) Alternativ gibts für 499,99 Euro auf Amazon das kleinere Modell S01 Samsung Serie 3 NP305V5A-S01DE Test Notebook und war auf testberichte.de auch nicht schlecht mit 2,3.]


2) Das Lenovo ist auch interssant: Lenovo / IBM ThinkPad Edge E520 (685D085) Test Notebook
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E520 685D085 1143A22 bei notebooksbilliger.de , wäre für 599,99 Euro echt billig für das, was eingebaut ist.

So sieht momentan mein Merkzettel bei Samsung aus. Wobei 700 Euro schon die Schmerzgrenze sind für ein Notebook, das Hauptsächlich Office-Tätigkeiten ausführen soll...
Ich verlinke noch die restlichen Notebooks, die in Frage kommen, sagt mir bitte, welches ihr nehmen würdet.

3) Eigenschaften von R580 JT04 | Notebooks (R-Serie) von Samsung für unverbindl. Preisempfehlung von 639,00 €.

4) Eigenschaften von RV511 S03 | Notebooks (RV-Serie) von Samsung für unverbindl. Preisempfehlung von  679,00 €.

5) Technische Daten von R580 JT03 | Notebooks (R-Serie) von Samsung für 699,99 €. (Auf testberichte.de hat es 2,0, dafür aber gleich 700 Euro zu zahlen? Ich glaub das Notebook schließe ich aus.)

6) Technische Daten von RC510 S01 | Notebooks (RC-Serie) von Samsung für 499,99 € ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Für Office-Arbeiten würde das bereits mehr als ausreichen, aber wenn ich dann auf das Lenovo  aus Punkt 2) schaue, dann erhalte ich für 100 € Aufpreis bereits ein spieletaugliches Notebook...

7) Eigenschaften von 305V5A T03 | Notebooks (Vielseitig) von Samsung für 599,99€. Im Prinzip die einzige technisch gleichwertige Alternative zum Lenovo. Vorteil: 24 Monate Herstellergarantie, das Lenovo hat nur 12 Monate. Da mach ich mir etwas Sorgen. Zumal ich die Marke nicht kenne und einige User schreiben, der Akku wackelt in jedem Gerät des Fabrikates und das Plastik wirke billig, außerdem hatte ein Kunde bereits 2 defekte Montagsgeräte erwischt. Ich weiß nicht, in wie fern der günstige Preis des Lenovo an Qualität einspart, ich will nicht, dass das Teil nach 12 Monaten und einem Tag defekt ist. Von Pixelfehlern beim Lenovo habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Da wäre mir also Samsung doch lieber, da ich die Marke kenne und Vertrauen habe. Wie gesagt: Die nur 2 Garantiemonate machen mich stutzig.

So. Das wars. Ich würde gerne vom Gefühl ein Samsung oder Lenovo-Notebook nehmen, ich kann ja nicht die Modelle von jedem Hersteller auf Herz-und Nieren prüfen...

Tendenziell finde ich das 2) und 6) am interessantesten. Entweder ich kauf gleich das leistungsstarkes Lenovo oder aber ich begnüge mich mit dem 499,99€ Samsung, da es mehr als ausreicht zum Arbeiten, jedoch trotzdem hochwertige Komponenten verbaut hat.
Oder denkt ich, dass die anderen von mir verlinkten Modelle besser wären?

Um meine Auswahl nachvollziehen zu können, geb ich euch noch ein paar Entscheidungskriterien, die ich für mich selbst getroffen habe: 4GB RAM mindestens, das ist mittlerweile Standard in diesen Preisklassen (wobei ja einige der verlinkten Notebooks sogar 6 GB RAM haben, fraglich ob mans braucht). Außerdem 1 GB VRAM bei der Grafikkarte. Frage: Warum sind viele Notebooks z.B. auf testberichte.de im Gesamturteil besser, obwohl sie nur 512 Mbit VRAM haben, als Notebooks, die 1 GB VRAM haben? Das liegt dann vermutlich an Preis-Leistungs-Urteilen...

Ich halte 512 MBit für zu wenig, wenn ich sehe, dass in diesen Preisregionen bereits 1 GB VRAM verbaut wird. Sicher stimmt es, dass Office nicht 1 GB VRAM beansprucht, aber ich meine, es kann ja nie zu schnell sein? Nach oben hin ist weder beim CPU, RAM noch VRAM keine Grenze gesetzt, außer eben preislich, was man selbst ausgeben will.

Bei den Notebook-CPUs kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Ich hab z.B. in meinem Desktop-PC einen i7 870 2,93 Ghz Normaltaktung. Ich denke, dass beim Notebook dann wie im Lenovo verbaut ein 


*Intel® Core™ i5-2410M Prozessor* mit 3 MB Cache und 2x 2.30 GHz
Intel® TurboBoost Technik 2.0 mit *bis zu 2.90 GHz*
bereits zur oberen Klasse gehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Da du viel schreibst, würde ich ein Notebook mit einem brauchbaren Schirm nehmen, das ist wichtiger als die maximale CPU Leistung.
Vielleicht ein Notebook mit Zacate CPU?


----------



## Docy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Hast du da an was spezielles gedacht? Ich kenn mich nämlich bei Notebook-CPUs nicht sonderlich gut aus...

Ich bin deswegen auf Samsung gekommen, weil ich weiß, dass die sehr gute Bildschirme machen. Ich hab ja auf Seite 1 des Threads eine Liste verlinkter Notebooks erstellt, die meisten werden durch gewöhnliche Hardware, aber gutem Bildschrim beworben. 

Natürlich reicht ein leises, gewöhnliches 499 Euro Notebook für Office-Anwendungen, aber wenn ich dann sehe, dass ich von Lenovo für 599 Euro bereits ein Gaming-Notebook (was die Leistung angeht) bekomme, dann ist das schon verführerisch. 

Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass das Notebook primär dem Schreiben dient, ich werd damit Vorlesungen mittippen und in der Bibliothek bei der Literatursichtung gleich mitschreiben. 
Zocken kann ich an meinem Gaming-Tower mit i7 870, gtx460 und 6GB RAM. Von dem her ist die Überlegung schwierig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Lenovo ist eine chinesische Firma. Sie haben die PC Sparte von IBM gekauft und produzieren nun praktisch IBM Notebooks und IBM Computer.
Da sie auch das Know How mit gekauft haben, sind die Lenovo genauso gut, wie früher die IBM Thinkpad Notebooks.
Kannst du also problemlos kaufen.

Für deine Anforderungen würde halt ein Bobcat oder Pentium Dual Core völlig reichen, schau einfach, dass es nicht zu klein ist, also 1280x768 sollte die Auflösung mindestens sein.
In solche Notebooks steckt dann auch schon CPU Leistung, die gut und brauchbar ist, mehr braucht man nicht unbedingt.

Bei Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de findest du eine riesen Auswahl, da kannst du gezielt in der Suchmaske das eingeben, was dir wichtig ist und bekommst nur die angezeigt, die auch für dich interessant sind.


----------



## Checkjack (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Acer Aspire 5755G-2434G50Miks, GeForce GT540M 2048MB (LX.RPZ02.069) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Denke das Acer ist von der Preis/Leistung top. Ich zumindest liebäugel damit, da ich darauf, neben Officeanwendungen, vermutlich auch Diablo 3 am Wochenende bei nem Kumpel zocken könnte.
Das spiegelnde Display kann man in Kauf nehmen, sofern man das Notebook nicht draußen oder an sonnigen Plätzen nutzen muss.


----------



## Docy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Das Gerät ist zu dem Preis sagenhaft. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass die 2GB VRAM nicht den Akku leer saugen... 2-3 Std. sollte jeder Akku schaffen, sonst kann man ja kaum von Notebook reden.
Sehr interessant und auf jeden Fall sticht das Acer das Lenovo in Sachen Preis und Leistung aus.


----------



## Checkjack (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Das Ding hat Optimus und spart dadurch Strom. Die Grafikkarte wird erst bei grafikintensiven Anwendungen hinzugeschaltet. Ich hab allerdings kein Plan, wo da die Schwelle liegt. Office etc. wird wohl nur die Intelgrafik laufen.
Maximale Akkulaufzeit gibt Alternate mit 4,5 Stunden an.


----------



## Docy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Die dualen Grafiklösungen lassen sich meines Wissens auch manuell ab-und zuschalten. Ich denk ich kauf das Teil. Danke für die Empfehlung.

Office 2010 muss ich noch dazu kaufen, aber sollte kein Problem sein, weil ich von meiner Uni das Paket für 45 Euro bekomm, Studentenrabatt ftw.


----------



## pyro539 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Sicher, dass du so ein großes und schweres Notebook willst? Das Ding wiegt laut Angaben um die 2,6kg und gerade wenn man sein Notebook öfters mal mit zur Uni nimmt, kommt es m.M. auf jedes Gramm an. Und ein 15,6"-Display ist ja auch von den Abmessungen riesig. Das kriegst ja nichtmal richtig in nen Rucksack.
Wollte dich jetzt nicht davon abbringen, aber hast du diese Punkte beachtet?


----------



## Zeromajor (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann dir das ASUS Eee 1018p empfehlen. Ist zwar nur nen netbook aber dafür hält es auch 8 stunden office aus. Es hat wlan bluetooth, elches auch unabhängig voneinander an und auaschalten kann. Es ist super leicht und sehr angenehm zu transportieren.
Dazu hat es eine gut tastatur mit der man auch länger schreiben kann.
Es hat ein doppelkern atom mit 1,5 ghz. Ich habs mir noch um eine ssd und 2gb ram erweitert und nun ist das ding schnell wie ne rakete.
Ich hab dafür rund 400 euro bezahlt, sollte jetzt aber günatiger sein.


----------



## Docy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

@ pyro539 und @Zeromajor

Danke für eure Meinungen. Anfangs war ich auch am überlegen, ob ich vlt. ein Netbook nehmen sollte, wie man ja der ersten Seite des Threads hier entnehmen kann. Allerdings hat Checkjack mit seiner Aussage völlig Recht:



Checkjack schrieb:


> Ich rate dir dringend zu einem Notebook mit brauchbarer Tastatur.
> Gerade als Geisteswissenschaftler wirst du zwangsläufig einige Zeit in Bibliotheken verbringen (ollen Hausarbeiten   ), da ist es sehr angenehm, wenn du nach der Literatursichtung sofort  die Informationen in Word übertragen kannst. Zitate, Literaturverweise  und natürlich deine eigentliche Hausarbeit. Umfang bewegt sich an meiner  Uni, je nach Studiensemester, zwischen 10 und 25 Seiten.  Stromanschlüsse sollten da ansich zahlreich vorhanden sein.
> Das kannste mit nem Netbook vergessen. Tastatur und Display werden da  zur Qual. Klar hat das Ding auch seine Vorteile (Gewicht,Abmessungen),  aber mehr als nen großer USB Stick (auf dem Powerpoint läuft für  Referate ^^) ist das nicht.
> Vorlesungen werden in der Regel hochgeladen und notfalls tuts da auch  das gute alte Papier. Aber Notizen einer wissenschaftlichen Hausarbeit  noch übertragen zu müssen, dass is ne ganz anderes Kaliber.
> Da dann lieber ein günstiges Notebook und die 2,5 kg bzw die größeren  Abmessungen in Kauf nehmen. Und man braucht es ja nun wirklich nicht  jeden Tag.



Ich glaube, dass ich als Geisteswissenschaflter mehr Wert auf ein großes Bild zum Arbeiten lege als auf die Mobilität des Gerätes. Mit einem Netbook eine Literatursichtung zu machen stelle ich mir ziemlich nervtötend vor, da es zum einen relativ wenig Leistung bietet, zum anderen das Bild sowieso recht klein ist und daher v.a. in Word, das Scrollen unerträglich wird. 

Vor allem wenn man Literatur bereits in der Uni ordentlich aufarbeiten möchte und nicht erst daheim alles sortieren, braucht man gute Tastatur und großes Bild. 
Ich denke vom Netbook-Gedanken bin ich abgekommen.


----------



## fotoman (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Zwischen einem Netbook, einem 13" Notebook und einm 15,6" Notebook (um nicht auf 17" Schlepptops zu kommen) gibt es nicht nur in der Mobilität große Unterschiede.



> Unihörsääle haben nur bedingt Steckdosen


Ich kenne den Platz dort mittlerweile nicht mehr (hängt ja auch von der konkreten Uni ab). Aber zu meinen Zeiten (damals waren die Hörsääle bei uns nicht überfüllt) hätte ich mit einem 15"-Laptop schon ziemliche Platzprobleme bekommen. Da bleibt zum Nachbarn nicht mehr viel Bewegungsfreiheit. Und im Zug hat man selbst im ICE mit so einem Gerät m.M. nach keinen Spaß, wenn man nicht 1. Klasse fährt.



> Und daheim in der Wohung würd ich dann einfach schnell das, was ich in  der Uni gemacht hab, auf meinen Desktop übetragen und daheim bequem am  22Zoll den Rest machen.


Wenn es natürlich nur um ein paar Mitschriften geht, dann ist sowas wohl noch problemlos möglich. Wenn Du aber mal mehr mit dem Laptop machst wäre mir die dauernde Synchronisiererei (das ist was ganz anderes wie "nur" Backups zu machen) viel zu lästig. Aber vieleicht machst Du den überwiegenden Teil Deiner Kommunikation mittlerweile sowiso nur noch per Smartphone (kein Syncen von Adressbüchern, eMails, Bookmarks und Terminen mit 2-3 Geräten) und verwendest den Notebook sehr konsequent nur als Schreibgerät.

Ich würde eher einem Laptop mit passenden Anschlüssen/Dockingstation suchen und zu Hause den Laptop mit ext. Tastatur und Monitor betreiben.

Ohne jetzt en ganz aktuellen Markt zu kennen ist für mich der ThinkPad X220 immer noch mein Liebling. Sehr gute Tastatur, mattes Display mit genügend Auflösung, noch einigermassen transportabel was Gewicht und Größe angeht und lange Akkulaufzeit. 3 Stunden Laufzeit halte ich für einen Laptop heutzutage nur noch in der <400 Preiskategorie überhaupt für zumutbar, bei mir sind ohne WLan/UMTS >5 Stunden Pflicht, sonst würde ich ein teureres Garät nicht kaufen, aber meine Ansprüche sind sicherlich nicht auf einen Studenten übertragbar.

Ab ca. 5h Laufzeit kannst Du öfters darüber nachdenken, das Netzteil tagsüber zu hause zu lassen. Spart schon wieder Gewicht und Platz und die Suche nach einer Steckdose hat sich genauso erledigt wie die Angst, das Netzteil doch mal zu vergessen/zu verlieren.

Den erwähnten Netbook (oder allgemein Netbooks, auch mit 11,6" Display) halte ich für sowas für unbrauchbar, wenn man nicht sehr kleine Hände hat. Als ich letztens mal ein paar Monate zwangsweise mit meinem Netbook arbeiten musste (ACER Aspire One 751) war ich es nach 4 Wochen leid und habe mir eine Tastatur dazu gekauft.



> Mit einem Netbook eine Literatursichtung zu machen stelle ich mir ziemlich nervtötend vor


Je nach Platzangebot in der Bibliothek stelle ich mir das mit einem 15"-Notebook genauso nervtötend vor. Da ist dann u.U. nicht genug Platz auf dem Arbeitstisch für alles, was man dort gerne hätte.

An Ende kann man Dir nur das raten, was wohl schon vorher klar war: geh in diverse Elektronikmärkte oder zu grösseren Notebookhändlern und teste dort die Geräte, die in Deine engere Wahl fallen. Insb. Tastatur und Touchpad müssen zu Deinen Händen/Deinen Bediengewohnheiten passen.


----------



## Zeromajor (12. Oktober 2011)

Dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen bei ASUS vorbeizuschauen. Die haben notebooks unterschiedlicher größe mit akkus die laut eigenen angaben gut 10 stunden durchhalten sollen! Und das im bezahlbarem rahmen!
Besonders das u36 jc ist sehr zu empfehlen, hat nen kumpel von mir und der ist super happy!
MfG Zeromajor


----------



## Docy (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

So...
also mein Stundenplan is jetz fertig. 
Die Einzelseminare und Vorlesungen dauern nie länger als 90 Minuten, da mach ich mir vom Akku her keine Sorge.

Aber wenn ich mir z.B. Dienstag anschau, an dem ich von 10:15-13:45 eine Vorlesung+Seminar hintereinander hab, könnte ich mir da schon die eine oder andere "Akku leer"-Situation vorstellen, wenn ich ein 15,6-Notebook nehm. Gleiches gilt für Donnerstag, wo ich von 16:15-20:00 Uhr hab... Ich mein, sicher sind zwischen Vorlesung und Seminar die "akademische Viertelstunde", aber die Zeit brauch ich um die Räumlichkeiten zu wechseln und nicht, um mir eine Steckdose zum Aufladen des Akkus zu suchen... zumal die Steckdosen sehr selten und begehrt sind im Hörsaal sind...

Und wer diese "altehrwürdigen" Uni-Räume kennt, der weiß vlt., dass man des öfteren mit einem 10x10 cm Tischchen Vorlieb nehmen muss (übertrieben ausgedrückt, die sind schon ein wenig größer, aber es ist halt trotzdem nicht viel Platz), das man zu allem Überfluss auch noch runterklappen muss und dementsrpechend "viel" Platz für ein 15,6er bietet...

Und ich mein wenn ich ein Netbook z.B. das hier: Lenovo nehme, dann sollte das vom Akku her deutlich besser ausschauen, was Di und Do angeht. Ich mein, die Tastatur bei diesem Netbook entspricht Normalgröße, d.h. es ist keine Rumfummelei und man kann gut tippen. 

Und mit 11,6 Zoll ist es zwar auch nicht das Größte, aber mit einer Auflösung von 1366 x 768 sollte es keinen Augenkrebs verursachen und für Office wirds ja reichen. Und wenn ich mir dann einfach das Word-Dokument vom Netbook auf den Desktop ziehe via USB, dann hab ich ja alles im Word-Format unverändert vorliegen und kann an meinem 22'' Desktop daheim weiterarbeiten. Da seh ich keine Probleme - oder seh ich da was falsch?

Zumal es relativ preiswert ist: Lenovo IdeaPad S205 M632EGE 29,5 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör . Das kann man dann auch leichter im Rucksack verstauen. Zumal ich gar nicht weiß, wie oft ich überhaupt das Netbook brauch. Zettel und Papier hat ja Generationen vor mir auch schon das Studium ermöglicht...

Meine Hauptsorge ist die Akkulaufzeit. Von dem her denk ich, dass ei Netbook die bessere Wahl ist.



Oder doch eher das: http://www.samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/Mobil/Notebooks/Mobil/nf310a01/NP-NF310-A01DE/detail.aspx Hat zwar weniger Leistung und ein kleieneres Display, trotzdem 1.366 x 768 Pixel. Der Vorteil des Samsungs zum Lenovo ist, dass es angeblich laut Herstellerangabe und Amazonrezessionen echt 9 Std. Akku-Laufzeit hat. Des Lenovo schafft es im Energiesparmodus unter Office-Anwendung gerade mal auf 5h.

Was meint ihr? 11,6''+mehr Leistung+5 h Akku oder 10,1''+weniger Leistung+9h Akku?


----------



## Azimuth (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Notebook oder Netbook fürs Studium?*

Hi, möchte nicht den x-ten Thread über Netbooks fürs Studium aufmachen, deswegen schreib ich mein Anliegen mal einfach hier rein.

Ich studiere ab diesem Semester Elektro- und Informationstechnik und hätte gern nen Netbook, was preilich im Rahmen 200 bis 250 € liegen sollte. Zum Mitschreiben ists nicht gedacht, dafür benutze ich den guten alten Kugelschreiber, da ich jedes eh Skript als PDF bekomme und mir dann noch ein paar Anmerkungen dazu notiere. Ich brauche es eher für die Lücken zwischen meinen Übungen und Vorlesungen (habe teilweise welche um 12 Uhr mittags und dann erst um 6 Uhr abends wieder). In der Zeit könnte ich zwar den Rechnerpool unserer Fakultät nutzen, aber habe da nur 500 MB Speicher, den ich nicht benutzen möchte, da ich diesen auch noch für praktische Übungen benötige. Daher suche ich ein Netbook was für ein bisschen surfen reicht, zum C++ Programmieren unter Eclipse und für MatLab. Betriebssystem an sich ist mir egal, da ich eh Ubuntu drauf spiele. 

An sich hab ich mich auch schon für dieses hier entschieden (Klick), unter anderem wegen der AMD C-60 APU, aber ich lasse mich auch gern eines besseren belehren, da ich über Probleme mit der Ubuntu-Installation auf diesem gelesen habe.

Könnt ihr mir noch weitere empfehlen?


----------

